# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Matala Filter Mat

## Ajik Raffles

Pada waktu The 1st Bogor Koi Show kemaren saya liat ada stand yang menawarkan media filter, kalau gak salah namanya Matala Filter Mat. Apakah ada yang punya referensi bagaimana efektifitas media ini dibandingkan dengan media lain yang sudah beredar? Tq

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

> Originally Posted by wandrkoi
> 
> bisa dilihat disini
> 
> http://www.allproducts.com/ee/bhbasia/P ... 16234.html
> 
> lebih lengkapnya di http://www.matala.com.tw/supplier.html
> 
> tp kalau di Indo, dimana ya?
> ...


Tolong jenis, spesifikasi dan harga yg lebih detail, Pak.
Kalau perlu dgn gambar.
Terima Kasih.

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

pak ajik diserbu huhuhuhuhu

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

> Originally Posted by Efendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gambarnya kekecilan om ga keliatan


Sorry Om kalo gambarnya kekecilan, ini saya kirim yang lebih jelas, semoga mendapat gambaran yg lebih jelas cara kerjanya :

http://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv31 ... 1256386486
http://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv31 ... 1256386130

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

> Kalau gak salah Matala ini juga dijual di sebuah dealer koi di bilangan green garden. Kebetulan saya beli yang hitam disana beberapa bulan lalu.
> Menurut saya ... bahannya lebih kuat dan ga gampang brodol. Lebih kuat juga menekan dinding-dinding filter, jadi gak gampang bergerak. 
> Mengenai efektifitasnya ...   belum bisa bicara, baru pakai beberapa bulan.


Adalah Dragon Koi yg menjual Matala tersebut, kami  memang mengawali pendistribusian Matala pertama kali melalui Dealer ini, namun kami tidak mendapat data akurat kolam siapa saja yang telah memakainya. 
Untuk itu kami merasa perlu mengintensifkan sosialisasi penggunaan Matala Mat ini lebih luas lagi.

Bagi yang mempunyai pengalaman dalam penggunaan Matala Mat, mohon bantuan infonya atau ingin mengetahui lebih jauh mengenai produk-produk dari Matala dapat menghubungi saya di : 08164857141 atau 021-93741962

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Ok trims banyak Oom Chivas atas infonya, nanti saya akan update hasilnya setelah terpasang.

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dharma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

> Sekalian sy juga upload kolam barunya Om Elvin yg juga sudah pake Matala ( Photo diambil pada Malam hari )
> 1. Kolam Baru
> Seluruh chamber diisi dg Matala
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Kolam Lama
> Satu dari dua chamber kolam lama diganti dgn Matala.

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Trims banyak Oom Alfredy (Laukkoi) sudah bantuin tampilan gambar, salam, & Oom Efendy trims juga sampai hujan2an pada waktu ambil gambarnya.

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

> Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> Kalo alas yang bolong2 di chamber itu apa yah? Beli dimana kah?
> 
> 
> Itu plastik merknya Dua Rabbit belinya di jembatan lima Jakpus dengan uk. 55 cm x 110 cm tebal 4 cm, dengan lubang +/- 2 cm bio ball yang uk kecil tdk bisa masuk. kuat bisa di injak harganya +/- Rp. 110 ribu


boleh liat gambarnya gak.?
tks

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herli_nugraha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Salam kenal semuanya..Mau tanya neh mengenai Matala filter...Klo di jakarta belinya dimana ya? bisa beli dengan ukuran 50x50 cm ga ya? n kira2 harganya berapa tuh untuk ukuran segitu.. Thx b4


Halo om

Gading Koi menjual Mattala Filter Mat namun per lembarnya 1x1,2x 3,8 cm

Thanks

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tongkik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## widy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tongkik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Mattala lebih mudah untuk dibersihkan kotorannya +/- 1 minggu sekali. Tinggal di semprot air dari atas dan kotoran akan turun trus di backwash keluar. Filter Mattala tidak perlu di bongkar2.

Saya punya kolam sudah 1 bulan dan di backwash hanya chamber ke 1 & 2 (setiap minggu) semua ada 6 Chamber +1 Vortex,
sampai saat ini flow air lancar dan tambah bening.

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amcuyg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by amcuyg
> 
> Alo Semua
> Salam kenal ya, saya baru join di group ini
> Saya ada menjual media dasar utk koi seperti filtermat, kapas n bioball,dll
> Lokasi: Jakarta
> 
> Saya tunggu kbrnya ya
> 
> ...


  ::

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edson Tarsman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edson Tarsman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edson Tarsman

Iya om,cuma mekanik moderen mahal ongkosnya  :Israel: ...kalau dibandingkan menggunakan matala hitam di chamber satu/mekanik dengan brush kira2 bagusan mana om?baik dari segi kemampuan saringnya maupun kemudahan maintenance...thanks atas tanggapannya.

note: Dua hari yg lalu nyoba bikin floating SS seperti yg om bikin, susah juga nemuin titik pas ngapungnya ya, terlalu naik atau terlalu turun, saya pengapungnya pakai, busa (gagal bikin pengapung udara bocor terus .. :Shocked:  )

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edson Tarsman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

